# iri yarı / iriyarı



## Pitt

Merhaba!

I have a questıon about thıs sentence:
*Iri yarı bır tellak geldi.*

According to my dictionary is correct *iriyarı*, isn't it?

Selamlar!


----------



## macrotis

According to the TDK online dictionary, *iri yarı  * is correct.

I think *_tallek_ is a typo, it should be *tellak*.


----------



## Pitt

macrotis said:


> According to the TDK online dictionary, *iri yarı *is correct.
> 
> I think *_tallek_ is a typo, it should be *tellak*.


 
Thanks for the correction! Why is used 'yarı' ( = half)?


----------



## macrotis

It doesn't mean *half *here, in fact, here it doesn't mean anything at all. It just emphasizes *iri* (*iri yarı*: very very big) and is used because it kinda rhymes with it, like _ara sıra_, _konu komşu_, _ipe sapa_, etc.

Note: _iri yarı_ is used for people.


----------



## Pitt

macrotis said:


> It doesn't mean *half *here, in fact, here it doesn't mean anything at all. It just emphasizes *iri* (*iri yarı*: very very big) and is used because it kinda rhymes with it, like _ara sıra_, _konu komşu_, _ipe sapa_, etc.
> 
> Note: _iri yarı_ is used for people.


 
Thanks for your explanation!


----------



## shafaq

Possibly it is... Still *yarı* has a meaning supprisingly same as* iri* ... How !? Well ! *yarı *is an adjective-noun  as it was in *soru, kuru, yazı *(... so on) derived from *yar*(mak) which means (strictly) to divide sth into two parts. *yarı* is equivalent to *yarma *(also an adjective-noun derived from *yar*(mak) which means* huge* as well as sth splited, choped, crushed or squeezed into (two or more) parts. However;*yarı *is not used as *huge* solely but *yarma* is... As it was in these examples:
.
*Yarma* gibi adam !  Adam *yarma*nın teki !
.
Also there is an interesting evidence confirming my thought on *yarı* has a meaning *huge *in the given example. It is  idiom *iri kıyım* which exactly the same as *iri yarı * and word *kıyım* is also an adjective-noun derived from* kıy*(mak) which means minced, choped, (crushed, diveded into pieces).


----------



## shafaq

Also, other paired word examples given as nonsense rhymes sure have meanings to corroborate each other as:
.
. *ele güne* karşı . el=country, stranger     and      gün=media, medium,  surroundings, the world around.
. *İpe sapa* gelmez.  ip=rope (to fasten and fix sth);     sap=handle, grip (to hold and stop sth).The idiom says some thing as "It or he can't be handled or holded=not stable=unreliable,shifty.
. *Ara sıra* . ara=space, gap or opening between things;     sıra=line, queue (made by sth). The idiom means "(It occures) some times (sequentially  and/or intermittently) but not in order and always".

...


----------



## macrotis

Dear shafaq, do you have an etymological source for your arguments or are you just reasoning? İf it's the former, would you care sharing the name of the source?


----------



## Pitt

shafaq said:


> It is idiom *iri kıyım* which exactly the same as *iri yarı *and word *kıyım* is also an adjective-noun derived from* kıy*(mak) which means minced, choped, (crushed, diveded into pieces).


 
Very interesting! In my dictionary both words have the same meaning too, but they are written together:

*iriyarı / irikıyım = robust* (the same word ın Englısh and ın German).

How do you think about this?


----------



## shafaq

Dear shafaq, do you have an etymological source for your arguments or are you just reasoning? İf it's the former, would you care sharing the name of the source?  by macrotis
.


You hit my heel! 
.  Frankly, I was reasoning and/or listening inner me... In combining with comparatively good reading experience (either on linguistics and other subjects); being a son of Central-Asian Turkish speaking mother and Far Western (Rumeli) Turkish speaking father; I have a good background on  words. It (reasoning) is an involuntary attitude with my analitic mind.(It is my adjantage and disadvantage in the same time.)
.
.   At any rate ! Appearently, I owe you some written evidence on my reasoning. So hurrying on my old forgotten books in the store; ran accross a book published by TDK (1976) carriying title "DEYiMLER SÖZLÜĞÜ-2" which thought it may be wanted life bouy for me... Indeed it was...
I found in it, the answer to the "*konu*" problematic spinning in my mind since morning (in saying as (Eni konu büyük.) and (konu komşu)); beside other answers. 
.
In this book in the page:
p/429         abuk sabuk = mantıksızca, deli saçması ... (sabuk>sapuk>sapık)
p/629      ele güne karşı= herkese, elaleme karşı
p/789      konu komşu    = komşular ve yakın yerde oturanlar (kon(mak)>konu=konuşlanmış) 
p/432   açık saçık/seçik = açık ve belirli olarak 
.... I quit quoting due to not to bother you.
.
.   Again, I wish to turn your concern on some other examples in that measure:
sağı solu (belli olmaz.)
ister istemez
zaman zaman
kara kuru
kanlı canlı
acı acına
ucu bucağı görünmeyen . In here uç is OK but what was bucak? Well ! It is just edge,(far) side; in Turkish: kenar.
Kaba saba ... saba>söbü=şekli bozuk(unevenly shaped) (also sapa=not reachable easily)

Thus, I remind me that, examples as "soğan moğan, para mara, elbise melbise, ..." are not accepted here because they belong to a quite another measure and the second words all are fillers (rhymes) as macrotis mentioned previously.
.
.
How do you think about this?  by Pitt
.
I don't know exactly why it was... Just guessing that it is a trend to join them together as it was in English like: some time>sometime, all ready>already ... so on. Actually they are two sparate words.


----------



## macrotis

Thank you but Deyimler Sözlüğü isn't a source on etymology of Turkish and it all sounds like *folk etymology*.


----------



## Pitt

Hi Shafag! Many thanks for your answer!


----------

